# Puppy Vaccinations - DHPPi and Lepto 2 at both appointments?



## MeowPurr (May 30, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone knows what vaccinations are given to a puppy for the 1st and 2nd (2 weeks later) jabs.

I took my puppy for his first vaccination at dead on 12 weeks old. The vet I saw who gave the first vaccination said to make an appointment for 2 weeks time to have the 2nd dose, so that's what I did. His 2nd appointment was today (he's 14 weeks old today). I didn't bother to check what the vet that we saw today put on his Vaccination Certificate until just now and I'm a bit confused. At the first injection 2 weeks ago the vet stuck 2 stickers into my dogs Vaccination Certificate booklet under 'Vaccine(s) and Batch number(s)' labled: *Nobivac DHPPi *and *Nobivac Lepto 2*. The vet today didn't put the stickers in the booklet, he just wrote the name instead and this is what he's written: *Nobivac Lepto 2* (and Batch number).

My question is, is this how it's done?... *DHPPi* and *Lepto 2* given at the first of two puppy vaccination appointments and then just another *Lepto 2* given at the vaccine 2 weeks later? I read online that they should have both *DHPPI* and *Lepto 2* given at BOTH appointments? I saw it on this website: A typical modern vaccination schedule 


> 6-8 weeks Nobivac DHPPi + Nobivac Lepto 2
> 10 weeks Nobivac DHPPi + Nobivac Lepto 2
> 1st annual booster Nobivac DHPPi + Nobivac Lepto 2


I also read something similar here: DOGS Vaccinations


> *At 8  9 weeks of age  the first dose of Nobivac DHPPi and Lepto 2 are administered.
> At 12 weeks of age  the second dose of the first vaccine is given.* (Recent research has shown some individuals do not even respond well to the second vaccine as early as 12 weeks, so although often clients would prefer to finish the vaccination course by 10 weeks, we as a practice would advise finishing no earlier than 12 weeks.
> *If your puppy is 12 weeks old or older we start with the first dose as above, but only give Nobivac PPi and Lepto2 3 to 4 weeks later.*


I'm just a bit confused , shouldn't my pup have had another dose of the DHPPi vaccine too at his last appointment today? . I wanted to call them on Monday just to make sure, but worried I'll sound like an idiot so thought I would see if anyone on here knew first.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I can't find Xiva's vacc reccords to check but I am pretty sure they are supposed to have them both twice. The reason (or so I am told) that they have two sets of injections is that the immune system is not built up enough to receive the full dose at one time so the two types of vaccination are halved.

ETA- Just checked Dave's records was 2 years ago he got his puppy jab and yep he had the two stickers on his card both times.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Herer is the product data dont know if thats any help
Nobivac Lepto2 - Product Data Sheet

Nobivac DHPPi - Product Data Sheet

Dont know if these are the right ones but looks like all info is on there.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Herer is the product data dont know if thats any help
> Nobivac Lepto2 - Product Data Sheet
> 
> Nobivac DHPPi - Product Data Sheet
> ...


In case you wanted to compare notes, as far as I can tell the DHPPI (Distemper,Hepatitis,parvo and Parainnfluenza) Is given at 10 weeks or older.
For earlier coverage if required you can give from 6 weeks old but as the maternal antibodies from the mum are still present and can interfer they suggest a 2nd dose at 10 weeks or older.

With the lepto however, you do need 2 doses by the look of it the firsst can be given with the DHPPI and then a second 2/4 weeks later, so looks as if it is OK.

It does mention though that a single dose for distemper,hepatitis and parvo in dogs 10 weeks and older is sufficient, but then suggests for the parainfluenza for optimal response vaccination twice 2/4 weeks apart with final vac at 10 weeks or more, so is a little confusing, unless Ive read it wrong. Maybe your vet thinks the one will be sufficient.

Looks like his covered for 3 years with this one too, except for the parainfluenza and lepto which is yearly.


----------



## MeowPurr (May 30, 2011)

Thank you both. The vet also told me to wait 7-10 days before taking him out, I really can't wait to get him out properly! so wishing the days away.



Sled dog hotel said:


> In case you wanted to compare notes, as far as I can tell the DHPPI (Distemper,Hepatitis,parvo and Parainnfluenza) Is given at 10 weeks or older.
> For earlier coverage if required you can give from 6 weeks old but as the maternal antibodies from the mum are still present and can interfer they suggest a 2nd dose at 10 weeks or older.
> 
> With the lepto however, you do need 2 doses by the look of it the firsst can be given with the DHPPI and then a second 2/4 weeks later, so looks as if it is OK.
> ...


Oh yes! this is what I read and it confused me too. I read the bit about if having the first set at 10 weeks or older, a single dose of the DHPPi should be enough, but then read that it might not be for parainfluenza... which then totally confused me.

Maybe I could give them a ring or pop in on Monday and ask, just to be sure.

Another thing thing is, I just Googled Parainfluenza and I keep coming up with search results for Kennel Cough? Is it the same thing? If so, I thought a vaccine for Kennel Cough isn't included in the puppy vaccinations and that you have to ask for this and pay an extra charge on top :huh:. *EDIT:* Oh just did another Google search and see that it isn't the same thing.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MeowPurr said:


> Thank you both. The vet also told me to wait 7-10 days before taking him out, I really can't wait to get him out properly! so wishing the days away.
> 
> Oh yes! this is what I read and it confused me too. I read the bit about if having the first set at 10 weeks or older, a single dose of the DHPPi should be enough, but then read that it might not be for parainfluenza... which then totally confused me.
> 
> ...


I was going to say the kennel cough as far as I knew, was an entirely separate one that is intract through the nose.


----------



## Verity (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes - kennel cough is separate and a lovely job puffed up the nose. My Border Collie hated it. My vet only advised KC if the kennel they were booked into had a bout of it. Our kennels (he only went there occasionally) were brilliant and advised when they had a bout of it - so Archie got the treatment - he was not impressed and my OH inadvertently got a small dose too


----------

